# Good Hot Process Vanilla Soap Making Recipe



## Uechi (Apr 17, 2011)

Hi everyone, I'm new to the forum and I am looking for a good Vanilla Soap Recipe done via the Hot Process technique. I will be using a Vanilla Fragrance Oil. I am aware that the soap will turn brown which is fine I jist want a well scented but not overpowering  soap. I'm making this first attempt at the request of my daughter. The batch will be 2.5 to 3lbs, Any help we be appreciated. Thanks in advance.


----------



## carebear (Apr 17, 2011)

Uechi said:
			
		

> Hi everyone, I'm new to the forum and I am looking for a good Vanilla Soap Recipe done via the Hot Process technique. I will be using a Vanilla Fragrance Oil. I am aware that the soap will turn brown which is fine I jist want a well scented but not overpowering  soap. I'm making this first attempt at the request of my daughter. The batch will be 2.5 to 3lbs, Any help we be appreciated. Thanks in advance.


Any formula can be uses with HP or CP. and while imp refer to use slow tracing oils with FOs that accelerate (like florals) you shouldn't have to worry with a vanilla. 

So any formula should do. 

Be surt to post pictures!


----------



## Uechi (Apr 17, 2011)

carebear said:
			
		

> Any formula can be uses with HP or CP. and while imp refer to use slow tracing oils with FOs that accelerate (like florals) you shouldn't have to worry with a vanilla.
> 
> So any formula should do.
> 
> Be surt to post pictures!



Thanks, I realize that any recipe will do I was hoping to find one that had shea butter, mango butter, coconut oil and either palm oil or lard with a little castor oil. As a newbie, I don't have a lot of recipes to draw from and most of the ones in the books I have are for large batches. Thanks again for your response


----------



## Hazel (Apr 17, 2011)

Uechi said:
			
		

> carebear said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You can adust the amounts of the recipes you found in books to make smaller batches. Which lye calculator do you use? I use soapcalc and it's very simple to change the amount of the batch.

You can also formulate your own recipe with the oils you have on hand. With the oils that you've listed, your soap may not be very conditioning. Do you have any olive or some other conditioning oil?

For example:
35% OO
25% CO
20% PO
10% Shea
10% Castor

Hardness 40
Cleansing 17
Conditioning 56
Bubbly 26
Creamy 32

Or you could use

35% OO
25% CO
20% Lard
10% Shea
10% Castor

Hardness 39
Cleansing 17
Conditioning 57
Bubbly 26
Creamy 31

You could sub in either mango or cocoa for the shea. I just picked it to use it in the example.


----------



## Uechi (Apr 17, 2011)

Tnanks for the feedback. I will be using Supercalc ad had planned on using Olive oil. Thanks again


----------

